# BSOD-bad pool header with AOL



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

*Vista BSOD-bad pool header when opening AOL*

Need help...i get the BSOD-bad pool header ONLY when I try to open AOL. Started this about a month ago. I can reboot the computer and everything runs normally. Never have an issue when i open anything else. I can log onto AOL through Mozzilla or Internet Explorer but not by trying to open the progam by itself. I did a registry cleaner and defrag with UNIBLUE, and did the normal scans with other "fixers" but problem continues. I have Widows Vista on a HP Laptop. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD-bad pool header*

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related) - Tech Support Forum

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD-bad pool header*

Attachment


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD-bad pool header*

AOL named as probable cause - 

```
[font=lucida console]ATWPKT2.SYS  Mon Aug 31 16:49:04 2009 (4A9C3740)[/font]
```
Remove or update AOL - AOL Downloads - Discover AOL

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD-bad pool header*

Got rid of old AOL and downloaded newest version. Same thing happens


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

jcgriff2-I went back through and did all of your instructions over again, plus downloaded a new version of AOL and still get the BSOD.
I have attached new files. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

Also if this info is needed-
Windows vista
86 bit
original operating system
about 2 1/2 years old
have not reinstalled 
motherboard?
videocard?
power supply-HP 65 watt charger


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did updated AOL install same driver?

```
[font=lucida console]ATWPKT2.SYS  Mon Aug 31 16:49:04 2009 (4A9C3740)[/font]
```
Check - *c:\windows\system32\drivers*

Run Driver Verifier - make sure box for AOL driver is checked.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

I ran the driver verifier-still no luck. I am going to remove AOL again and search thru the computer for anything aol related and delete all of it and start over. By the way the aol version was 9.5 had it on here for about 2 years. The new version is 9.6.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You can use Revo to remove all traces of AOL.

Revo - Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

I also got a message just now that the 6to4 adapter driver was bad. Does this have anything to do with my problems?


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

I used revo uninstaller and removed all traces of AOL then downloaded newest version. same result. As soon as I try to open application-BSOD bad pool header.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Try uninstalling it again, and not installing any version whether new or old.

Then give it a day or two and see if the BSODs return.


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

I stated in my origanal post that the BSOD only happens when I try and load AOL. It never happens using any other application or during normal use. I can open Mozzilla Firefox or Internet explorer all day long and no BSOD, with or without AOL installed on the system. It ONLY happens when I try and open AOL by itself. New version as well as old.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

There's been several complaints of the process aolacsd.exe causing bsods for people that have been generated even back in the old days, ever since 9.0 released. Apparently this is an issue that AOL has yet to resolve.

Is AOL your ISP, or is AOL a service you run for convenience while you are running internet from another ISP, like a broadband service? If it is your ISP, I cannot help you at the moment since aolacsd.exe is crucial in that case. However, if it isn't, aolacsd.exe is not crucial and is actually redundant and worthless, yet is capable of causing pool corruption like this. What you will need to do to disable it is right click Computer then click Manage. Expand Services and Applications, then click Services. Locate the AOL Connectivity Service, then right click it and click Properties. Click the Stop button as well as set Startup Type to Disabled, followed by pressing OK to save changes. See if this resolves your bsods while still permitting you service onto AOL. If it does, then great. If you don't get bsods yet only cuz you can't connect to AOL, then this can be a predicament. 

If for whatever reason you feel need to revert changes back to before, go back to the Properties for the AOL Connectivity Service and setup Startup type back to Automatic and start the service.

Report back on any of this.

_____

Info for other techs:


I perused it as much as I can and did validate as far as I could that it was AOL related by all means. However, while the stack - and therefore the analysis engine - blames the module ATWPKT2.sys, the process responsible for interacting with the module at the time of the crash was aolacsd.exe, the AOL Connectivity Service. This is derived from looking at the PROCESS_NAME listed by the analysis, which shows the currently running process at the time of the crash. From what I researched, this service is a redundant service for those not using AOL as an ISP, and I can therefore see why it would cause problems then. 

I speculate that the memory pool set aside for system resources for the network adapter (or just AOL specifically) got corrupted because aolacsd.exe intervened unexpectedly, therefore corrupting pool allocations and leaving behind a bunch of trash for the rest of AOL's drivers to operate with, which of course will fail and bsod.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to add that after further research the actual name of the service for aolacsd.exe has changed overtime. It may be AOL Connectivity Service, AOL Dialin, or AOL Access Daemon. To verify, check any service with AOL in the name and click Properties. Then look at "Path to executable". It should show directory with a process name in it. Look for the one with aolacsd.exe as the process. That is the offending service.


----------



## djdrew (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post...I run AOL just as a mail server and IMing, and web surfing, and to save sites I enjoy. I use a Sprint wireless card for internet service, which then uses either IE or Mozzilla firefox. I don't do much surfing with either because, believe it or not, on my computer AOL "surfs" faster than either Mozzilla or IE by themselves. (usually the other way around on older computers I had). I did some more research on my own and found others with the same BSOD problem with AOL. One use stated that he had changed the ATWPKT2.sys file to ATWPKT.old in the sys.32 driver files and the AOL file and it fixed his problem. I tried that with system32 driver file, but could not find the file in the AOL program file. It did not work for me, still get the BSOD when i try to load AOL. I am not that computer savvy, and therefore don't even know what all that means.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

ATWPKT2.sys is probably located in Program Files\Common Files\aol\acs. You can go ahead and try that method, though have you also attempted my suggestion? Aolacsd.exe should not even be running if you are not connecting to the internet via AOL, and having it do so will cause conflicts like the one occurring here.


----------

